# [ 2012 ] Pictures from our Disney Aulani resort stay in Hawaii



## alwysonvac

We had a terrific stay at Disney's Aulani in Ko Olina. We loved the look and feel of the resort. We're looking forward to staying here again during our trips to Oahu.

We used our DVC points to reserve a one bedroom poolside garden view room for a one night stay. I was told that occupancy was at 51% which was perfect. We would definitely return during low season.

We saw the Starlit Hui evening show which was ok (nothing special but it was free). They place mats on the ground for you to sit on during the show. It's not very comfortable. I would not go out of your way to see it if you've seen other Hawaiian performances. 

TIP: Skip the drinks on ice at the beachside lounge called Off the Hook. My pricey cocktail was mostly ice. Either request a frozen drink, soda without ice, or beer.

Here's a link to my photos - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157629608370877/show/

Enjoy !!


----------



## Jay_G

WOW, I've read a lot of reviews and watched some videos including the DVC one Samantha Brown did.  But this was the best photo set I've ever seen on Alani.  I've always been a massive fan of the Polynesian resort at WDW, but this is what the Polynesian should look like!

Did you do that interactive game with the iPhone looking things while you were there?


----------



## LisaH

Deleted as my question was already addressed in the OP's post. Duh!


----------



## Ridewithme38

I've decide Summer 2016 it is....Damn you for making me decide that, it means i've got to cut my vacation budget in half for the next three years so i can afford it!


----------



## 6scoops

Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed the pictures very much.


----------



## Karen G

What great pictures! Thanks so much for posting them.


----------



## MichaelColey

What a coincidence!  Later this year, we're doing a week in HHV Lagoon Tower and a night at Aulani, too.

I'd love to do a longer stay, but it's more than we're comfortable spending per night.  One night to check it out, no problem.  But for a longer stay I'll wait until I can exchange in.


----------



## chriskre

MichaelColey said:


> What a coincidence!  Later this year, we're doing a week in HHV Lagoon Tower and a night at Aulani, too.
> 
> I'd love to do a longer stay, but it's more than we're comfortable spending per night.  One night to check it out, no problem.  But for a longer stay I'll wait until I can exchange in.



Lucky you.  Even one night is better than no nights.


----------



## dumbydee

Awesome pictures.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rsackett

I think these are the best pictures from ANY resort I have ever seen!  Thanks for taking the time to post.

Ray


----------



## hypnotiq

Time to book a trip to Aulani.


----------



## Ridewithme38

MichaelColey said:


> What a coincidence!  Later this year, we're doing a week in HHV Lagoon Tower and a night at Aulani, too.
> 
> I'd love to do a longer stay, but it's more than we're comfortable spending per night.  One night to check it out, no problem.  But for a longer stay I'll wait until I can exchange in.



It's DV11 right? The Rental rooms are RD11 & RD12...I'm going to put in an on going search as soon as i can get 60 TPU's in my RCI account


----------



## hypnotiq

Ridewithme38 said:


> It's DV11 right? The Rental rooms are RD11 & RD12...I'm going to put in an on going search as soon as i can get 60 TPU's in my RCI account



Yup, its DV11.


----------



## presley

Great slideshow!  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## DaveNV

Nice pictures!  Thanks!  We'll be on Oahu in a few months.  Do you happen to know if we can get a tour of the place if we just drop by?  I'd even be willing to suffer through a timeshare presentation with them just so I could check out the place in person.  

Dave


----------



## moonlightgraham

I think I'm going to fire up the Apple TV tonight, put on some Brudder Iz in the background and watch your slideshow via Flickr on my big screen! That's the only way to do those great shots justice and it definitely amps up my enthusiasm to save enough DVC points to get out there sooner rather than later.


----------



## alwysonvac

I'm so happy that everyone is enjoying the photos


----------



## alwysonvac

BMWguynw said:


> Nice pictures!  Thanks!  We'll be on Oahu in a few months.  Do you happen to know if we can get a tour of the place if we just drop by?  I'd even be willing to suffer through a timeshare presentation with them just so I could check out the place in person.
> 
> Dave



I don't know about a tour but I'm sure you can just stop by and walk around the resort. There wasn't anyone stopping folks from walking around.


----------



## Gracey

Love these photos!  You are an amazing  photographer!  Thank You for posting these.


----------



## icul8rg8r

BMWguynw said:


> Nice pictures!  Thanks!  We'll be on Oahu in a few months.  Do you happen to know if we can get a tour of the place if we just drop by?  I'd even be willing to suffer through a timeshare presentation with them just so I could check out the place in person.
> 
> Dave



We were staying next door at the Marriott Ko'Olina and I dropped by the Aulani and asked if I could tour their property and they said sure.  Note - parking is free for only the first 30 minutes if you drive over.  Maids were cleaning a unit so I walked in to see the room (no problem).  Quickly toured the grounds around the pool and beach.  LOTS of kids (it was a few weeks before Christmas).  VERY IMPRESSED!  Love the pictures the OP posted!


----------



## Beefnot

Holy... That is remarkable. Makes me want to consider switching to RCI.


----------



## alwysonvac

Loops said:


> Love these photos!  You are an amazing  photographer!  Thank You for posting these.



My husband took the photos.


----------



## alwysonvac

Jay_G said:


> Did you do that interactive game with the iPhone looking things while you were there?



No, we didn't get a chance to play the interactive game (Menehune Adventure Trail). Maybe next time


----------



## luvsvacation22

I love all your slideshows. Next spring we are staying at Westin Ka‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas North and one more week either on Maui (most likely right after the first week) or Oahu depending on what I can get as a trade. The third week will be at Aulani 2 bedroom, ocean view. I am so excited about our  Hawaii vacation next year thanks to all your great pics!:whoopie:  Thanks again! I love the Aulani pics!


----------



## easyrider

Thanks for sharing your pictures. We love this area.


Bill


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Lovely pictures!  I can't wait for our stay in July.   I'm almost half tempted to just hang out at the resort.


----------



## AnnaS

Love the pictures.  Your husband did a great job!!! Thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## pefs65

Great Pics. Awesome resort.
I am trying and hoping to book a stay for 2013.:whoopie:


----------



## HatTrick

alwysonvac said:


> My husband took the photos.



What camera does he use?


----------



## hypnotiq

HatTrick said:


> What camera does he use?



According to the EXIF info on the photo, its a Canon Powershot SD880 IS


----------



## alwysonvac

He brought along both his Nikon D80 and Canon Powershot but he only had the small camera with him at Aulani. 
Also, a few of the outdoor shots in the HGVC set were taken by my girlfriend with her Nikon D90.


----------



## HatTrick

alwysonvac said:


> He brought along both his Nikon D80 and Canon Powershot...



Coincidentally, the same cameras I travel with.


----------



## uop1497

*Pictures from our Disney Aulani resort stay in Hawaii*

alwysonvac ,

Your husband took great pictures . I just wonder if he is a photographer. Thanks for sharing .


----------



## ACDSNY

Your husband took some amazing pics.  

We did a 3 night tester stay in Janauray on our way to Kauai and Maui and now we're trying to go back for 5 nights in December after Kauai.  I just sent the link to the photos to the couple that will be traveling with us, they'll be so excited after looking at these.


----------



## alwysonvac

uop1497 said:


> alwysonvac ,
> 
> Your husband took great pictures . I just wonder if he is a photographer. Thanks for sharing .


 
Thanks  
My husband has taken lots of photos (normally of birds and trains - his hobbies) but he is not a professional photographer.


----------



## kane

alwysonvac said:


> We had a terrific stay at Disney's Aulani in Ko Olina. We loved the look and feel of the resort. We're looking forward to staying here again during our trips to Oahu.
> 
> We used our DVC points to reserve a one bedroom poolside garden view room for a one night stay. I was told that occupancy was at 51% which was perfect. We would definitely return during low season.
> 
> We saw the Starlit Hui evening show which was ok (nothing special but it was free). They place mats on the ground for you to sit on during the show. It's not very comfortable. I would not go out of your way to see it if you've seen other Hawaiian performances.
> 
> TIP: Skip the drinks on ice at the beachside lounge called Off the Hook. My pricey cocktail was mostly ice. Either request a frozen drink, soda without ice, or beer.
> 
> Here's a link to my photos - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157629608370877/show/
> 
> Enjoy !!



Great photos!  Now, please tell us.... What camera was used for these?


----------



## Beefnot

kane said:


> Great photos!  Now, please tell us.... What camera was used for these?



Read this thread


----------



## Culli

Awesome pics thanks!  I want that Mickey lamp


----------



## krmlaw

just lovely! cant wait til i can trade in


----------



## pkyorkbeach

I really enjoyed the pictures.

Thank you


----------



## TimeshareFriend

These photos are absolutely phenomenal! Great job, I have scoured the internet trying to find a nice layout of the property. Out of curiosity did you attend the presentation? If so what are the pricing for points and maintenance fees?

Thanks!


----------



## hypnotiq

MF is $5.96/pt and I think contracts are $130 or $135/pt IIRC.


----------



## slum808

Current Aulani priceing from DVCNews.com

"For a limited time, receive 20 free points for every 100 points purchased; purchase price is $135 per point"

http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/financial/pricing-a-promotions


----------



## Catira

alwysonvac said:


> Thanks
> My husband has taken lots of photos (normally of birds and trains - his hobbies) but he is not a professional photographer.



Wow from looking at the photos I would have guessed they were taking by a professional photographer. He makes the viewer feel they are right there with him.   He did a phenomenal job.


----------



## srjth

Great photos!  Makes me wish I didn't sell my DVC membership.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## luvsvacation22

alwysonvac said:


> I'm so happy that everyone is enjoying the photos



They are awesome pics. Thank you so much for sharing them. I sent the link to my kids who are in college to show them where they will be staying in a few short weeks. It will be a nice picture incentive to get them through the grueling end of finals. We have a two-bedroom ocean view reserved at Aulani. Needless to say, we are all very excited!


----------



## alwysonvac

luvsvacation22 said:


> They are awesome pics. Thank you so much for sharing them. I sent the link to my kids who are in college to show them where they will be staying in a few short weeks. It will be a nice picture incentive to get them through the grueling end of finals. We have a two-bedroom ocean view reserved at Aulani. Needless to say, we are all very excited!



You're welcome 

If view makes a difference to you, take a look at this thread on the disboards - http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907389

There appears to be two types of ocean views. Ocean view rooms are either located inside the U structure (aka facing the pool) or outside the U structure (aka facing away from the pool). Each location has PROs and CONs. I personally love the views I've seen posted from the pool facing rooms. However if you want peace and quiet during the day, the rooms facing away from pool would probably be the better option to have noted on your upcoming reservation.

I'm sure you'll have a wonderful stay.


----------



## luvsvacation22

alwysonvac said:


> You're welcome
> 
> If view makes a difference to you, take a look at this thread on the disboards - http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907389
> 
> There appears to be two types of ocean views. Ocean view rooms are either located inside the U structure (aka facing the pool) or outside the U structure (aka facing away from the pool). Each location has PROs and CONs. I personally love the views I've seen posted from the pool facing rooms. However if you want peace and quiet during the day, the rooms facing away from pool would probably be the better option to have noted on your upcoming reservation.
> 
> I'm sure you'll have a wonderful stay.



Thank you so much once again! I am a view person and I normally check out all the info for views from BLT or AKV, etc. However, I have not done that with Aulani. I guess I figured all ocean views would be nice. I am so glad you posted this because they are not all equal. I am thinking of requesting the new long Ewa building at the end nearest the ocean, but hopefully getting some view of the pool area below. I would really like to look at the pool area at night but have a good view of the ocean and sunset.


----------



## heathpack

luvsvacation22 said:


> Thank you so much once again! I am a view person and I normally check out all the info for views from BLT or AKV, etc. However, I have not done that with Aulani. I guess I figured all ocean views would be nice. I am so glad you posted this because they are not all equal. I am thinking of requesting the new long Ewa building at the end nearest the ocean, but hopefully getting some view of the pool area below. I would really like to look at the pool area at night but have a good view of the ocean and sunset.



We had an ocean view room deep in the U facing the pool.  An unexpected benefit is that we were right above the bar.  Don't worry- your room is SILENT once you shut the sliding glass doors to the balcony.  But if you leave the doors open or go sit on the balcony, you will hear lovely live Hawaiian music every night.  It was awesome to sit on the balcony in the evenings, cocktail in hand, ocean in the distance, Hawaiian music floating through your head.

H


----------



## Magic1962

dumbydee said:


> Awesome pictures.  Thanks for sharing.



Yes! awesome pictures.... I wish RCI points could trade into this place.....


----------



## luvsvacation22

heathpack said:


> We had an ocean view room deep in the U facing the pool.  An unexpected benefit is that we were right above the bar.  Don't worry- your room is SILENT once you shut the sliding glass doors to the balcony.  But if you leave the doors open or go sit on the balcony, you will hear lovely live Hawaiian music every night.  It was awesome to sit on the balcony in the evenings, cocktail in hand, ocean in the distance, Hawaiian music floating through your head.
> 
> H



That sounds really nice. After looking at multiple pictures from different view locations (with the exception of the Grand Villas), I think the view from the center U facing the pool/ocean is one of the nicest views. I hope to be fortunate enough to get one of those views.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Aulani Disney Vacation Club Resort*

_
Need Airline suggestions from East Coast 
Washington DC, BWI area and Las Vegas._

*Aulani, A Disney Resort & Spa in Ko Olina, Hawaiʻi*
92-1185 Aliʻinui Drive - Kapolei, HI 96707

FYI
Aulani is part of the Ko Olina Resort Community & Marina

Located on the western shore of Oʻahu about 17 miles (27.4 Km) from the Honolulu International Airport in Hawai‘i and a short drive from lively Waikiki, Aulani rests on 21 acres (85,000 m2) of beachfront property. 

This beachfront Resort is nestled between the lush green mountains and beautiful ocean waters in Ko Olina on the leeward side of the island - far enough away from the crowds but close enough to enjoy all the wonders of Oʻahu. Property

Cisit Turtle Bay and the beautiful North Shore beaches, hike the emerald-green rainforests, admire a sparkling waterfall or simply explore Oʻahu. 

Halihali Shopping Shuttle: Enjoy round-trip transportation—available at a fee—to Waikiki with stops at the Ala Moana Center, DFS Galleria (duty free) and Waikele Premium Outlets—all offering world-class shopping and dining. The shuttle runs 3 days a week. For reservations, visit the Holoholo Tour Desk in the lobby.

Rentals: Cars, mopeds and motorcycles are excellent options for travelling around Oʻahu on your own. Reserve a car in advance at the Honolulu International Airport or visit the Alamo car rental counter at Aulani, located at the Holoholo desk. Alamo offers competitive rates, unlimited mileage, a hassle-free rental experience and a variety of vehicles.

The Bus: Known as TheBus, this public transportation option offers extensive routes and destinations, with special visitor passes for multiple day use. The nearest bus stop is 1 mile from Aulani.

Trolley: While its coverage is not as extensive as the bus, the trolley does go to the most popular tourist destinations and offers special tickets with unlimited rides over a number of days.

The Hawaiʻi-Aleutian Standard Time (HST) is 5 hours behind Eastern Standard Time (EST) and 2 hours behind Pacific Standard Time (PST). Hawaiʻi does not recognize daylight savings time. During those months, add an extra hour to EST and PST times.


----------



## Boonie

Was there last month and we LOVED it and can't wait to return!   I used DVC points for a 5 night stay, I was married in Hawaii than was able to honeymoon after which was the best decision.  I was in Ko'Olina about 10 years and it has grown. Everything at the resort is new and top notch including the service.  I highly recommend it -  go to Aulani if you can!


----------



## Lisa P

Beautiful photos!    Thank you for posting them.  The rooms look lovely and the grounds, fantastic!  Love the landscaping and aquarium features!

A couple questions for DVCers who've stayed at Aulani:

I noticed that the jacuzzi tub in the MBR suite is a deep single-width.  I thought DVC generally offered over-sized jacuzzi, double-width.  Is this the only DVC with smaller jacuzzi tubs?

The pool and beach shots all looked pretty deserted but the buildings look huge, able to accommodate a LOT of people.  Were the water pics taken very early in the AM or on a chilly day?  Does the pool area seem well-sized for the number of people using it on a hot day?

Are you able to snorkel with those tropical fish (thinking of Typhoon Lagoon in FL) or feed the rays?

Did you try the onsite restaurant(s), besides room service?  Did you like the food?  Was it reasonably priced for a resort restaurant and for its quality?  Are there other restaurants nearby?


----------



## PearlCity

Thx for sharing! I've only stayed in the studios so it was nice to see the villas! Btw we just closed on vgc earlier this weel  thx so much for your help in the past year helping me to decide!


----------



## alwysonvac

Lisa P said:


> The pool and beach shots all looked pretty deserted but the buildings look huge, able to accommodate a LOT of people.  Were the water pics taken very early in the AM or on a chilly day?  Does the pool area seem well-sized for the number of people using it on a hot day?



The photos were taken in late February 2012. The occupancy level was reported at 51%. The water pics were taken between early afternoon and sunset. 
There are concerns that the pool is not well sized for the resort during peak occupancy.



> Are you able to snorkel with those tropical fish (thinking of Typhoon Lagoon in FL) or feed the rays?


Yes, you can snorkel in Rainbow Reef - http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani...ies-amenities/pools-beach/pools/rainbow-reef/
I've read that the stingray encounter at Makai Preserve is no longer available.



> Did you try the onsite restaurant(s), besides room service?  Did you like the food?  Was it reasonably priced for a resort restaurant and for its quality?  Are there other restaurants nearby?



Yes, in addition to room service, we ate at the beachside lounge called the Hook and 'Ama'Ama. The food was ok. It wasn't bad but it wasn't great. It was good enough. We would eat onsite again. I guess I always expect prices for onsite resort restaurants to be extremely high compared to local restaurants offsite. It's the price you have to pay for the convenience of dining onsite. Aulani was no different.

Here are some sites regarding onsite and offsite options

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-resorts/aulani-hawaii-resort/#dining
http://allears.net/acc/aul/aulani_links.htm
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2906269
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2858912
http://www.mousesavers.com/other-di...ort-aulani-a-disney-resort-spa/#diningoptions

We loved it. We're going back with extended family in 2014


----------



## rfc0001

MichaelColey said:


> What a coincidence!  Later this year, we're doing a week in HHV Lagoon Tower and a night at Aulani, too.
> 
> I'd love to do a longer stay, but it's more than we're comfortable spending per night.  One night to check it out, no problem.  But for a longer stay I'll wait until I can exchange in.


Michael, its time to up your DVC points and live a little . Is Aulani actually ever available as an exchange?


----------



## slum808

No one has reported an exchange yet, but I'm sure it will happen at some point. There are just too many rooms, for it not to happen. Even if DVC doesn't bulk deposit an owner can make an RCI exchange that will force a deposit. I think many Tuggers have ongoing request, so if they care to share, we'll hear when it happens.


----------



## frank808

I have an ongoing request thru HGVC for about 17 months now.  Hope someone reports when the trade happens.  I know I will if or when I get it.


----------



## MichaelColey

No more points for me. It's a poor value. I only have 25 (the minimum) for the perks. 





rfc0001 said:


> Michael, its time to up your DVC points and live a little í ½í¸. Is Aulani actually ever available as an exchange?


----------



## johnf0614

Beautiful Photos!


----------



## jdunn1

No Disney Hawaii weeks have been deposited to RCI, yet.  I was told it will be another couple of years and I heard this right from the woman who manages the RCI account for DVC.

One day, I may share my very long and shocking DVC/RCI experience but right now I am singing the praises of both RCI and Disney.  Disney made a big mistake with one of my DVC reservations (my first and only DVC trade through RCI, actually).  Anyway, the mistake was so horrific that Disney compensated me very handsomely when it happened and promised me a "favor" to redem in 2014.  Anyway, when I was communicating with the Disney and RCI people I asked about Hawaii and was told there hasn't been a deoposit yet and it would not happen for a couple more years.  It costs so much to fly to Hawii from Cleveland, I don't see the no Disney Hawaii deposits as a huge loss for me, personally.  

I have to admit, I have a whole new respect for RCI and Disney, now.  I have a much more clear understanding of what trades I had hoped for that are actually possible and what trades are not.  The deposit process (at least in my case) is managed by two people.  The RCI account manager I dealt with had a direct line to the woman at Disney who gives RCI the deposits.  The two contacts communicate instantly with each other.  

I'm confident I was dealing with the two people who are responsbile for the entire DVC and RCI relationship and they told me no Hawaii deposits.


----------



## slum808

This is interesting info. If this person at Disney insisted that no Aulani units would be deposited, I would presume that Disney can substitue one resort for another. I had always assumed that if a DVC owner made an RCI exchange, that DVC would make a deposit from their home resort. 

Any insight you could share with respect to deposits at VGC?


----------



## rfc0001

jdunn1 said:


> No Disney Hawaii weeks have been deposited to RCI, yet. I was told it will be another couple of years and I heard this right from the woman who manages the RCI account for DVC.
> 
> One day, I may share my very long and shocking DVC/RCI experience but right now I am singing the praises of both RCI and Disney. Disney made a big mistake with one of my DVC reservations (my first and only DVC trade through RCI, actually). Anyway, the mistake was so horrific that Disney compensated me very handsomely when it happened and promised me a "favor" to redem in 2014. Anyway, when I was communicating with the Disney and RCI people I asked about Hawaii and was told there hasn't been a deoposit yet and it would not happen for a couple more years. It costs so much to fly to Hawii from Cleveland, I don't see the no Disney Hawaii deposits as a huge loss for me, personally.
> 
> I have to admit, I have a whole new respect for RCI and Disney, now. I have a much more clear understanding of what trades I had hoped for that are actually possible and what trades are not. The deposit process (at least in my case) is managed by two people. The RCI account manager I dealt with had a direct line to the woman at Disney who gives RCI the deposits. The two contacts communicate instantly with each other.
> 
> I'm confident I was dealing with the two people who are responsbile for the entire DVC and RCI relationship and they told me no Hawaii deposits.


That's what I figured. It almost never has consecutive 7-day availability inside of 7 month window, so would be hard to find inventory to deposit with RCI. And the way DVC deposits exchanges, just because an Aulani owner exchanges into RCI doesn't mean Aulani will be deposited -- DVC chooses what they deposit around 6 months out based on where they have excess inventory, since even with less popular dates/rooms/resorts, you're almost always trading up in value into DVC anyways. So, makes sense until (and if) Aulani becomes less popular, it won't be available in RCI. That said, another great reason to buy a cheap resale (e.g. SSR) in DVC so you can at least book Aulani at 7 months. jdunn1, I'd be interested to know more about your DVC/RCI nightmare -- PM me if you get a chance since I'm still convinced the whole DVC/RCI setup is a nightmare simply due to automatic confirmation and all the things that could go wrong with that (e.g. wiping out 2+ years of DVC points that you can't get back -- which based on what I'm inferring sounds like what happened to you).

Russ


----------



## MichaelColey

rfc0001 said:


> DVC chooses what they deposit around 6 months out based on where they have excess inventory


I think we're both speculating based on what we've observed, but this doesn't mesh with my observations.  For DVC owners, Studios are the hard-to-get "holy grail", yet those are much more plentiful on RCI.  2BR units are more scarce on RCI, yet they are frequently "excess inventory" on DVC.

My suspicion is that they deposit something that's a fairly representative mix of unit sizes and resorts.

What makes it hard is that we don't see the deposits.  Only what's left over.  And only for a very short period of time.


----------



## Boonie

Beautiful resort and wonderful cast members!  We went in June and hope to return soon!  I have no regrets of buying DVC and Aulani confirmed that!


----------



## slum808

alwysonvac said:


> The photos were taken in late February 2012. The occupancy level was reported at 51%. The water pics were taken between early afternoon and sunset.
> *There are concerns that the pool is not well sized for the resort during peak occupancy.*



DISBoards Aulani thread has new pictures from the Grand Villa overlooking the expanded pool area. A new pool was added as well as additional pool chairs. 

The link below shows photos of the new updates as well as what it looked like prior to the reno. A good move in my books. Looking forward to our stay in May. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50534513#post50534513


----------



## alwysonvac

slum808 said:


> DISBoards Aulani thread has new pictures from the Grand Villa overlooking the expanded pool area. A new pool was added as well as additional pool chairs.
> 
> The link below shows photos of the new updates as well as what it looked like prior to the reno. A good move in my books. Looking forward to our stay in May.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50534513#post50534513



The Ka Maka Grotto opened in the fall of 2013 as part of the Resort expansion project - http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/about-aulani/aulani-resort-expansion/

It looks awesome.  
Here are some additional disboard photos I saw last year of the new Ka Maka Grotto pool & Ulu Cafe - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3179908
Here's a recent video of the new Ulu cafe (with some prices displayed) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gj-IA5A8c40

I'm hoping to book a Grand Villa for a couple of nights in late August.


----------



## AnnaS

slum808 said:


> DISBoards Aulani thread has new pictures from the Grand Villa overlooking the expanded pool area. A new pool was added as well as additional pool chairs.
> 
> The link below shows photos of the new updates as well as what it looked like prior to the reno. A good move in my books. Looking forward to our stay in May.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50534513#post50534513



Thank you.

It would be great if the new Poly DVC would be similar


----------



## Dandc3

alwysonvac said:


> We had a terrific stay at Disney's Aulani in Ko Olina. We loved the look and feel of the resort. We're looking forward to staying here again during our trips to Oahu.
> 
> We used our DVC points to reserve a one bedroom poolside garden view room for a one night stay. I was told that occupancy was at 51% which was perfect. We would definitely return during low season.
> 
> We saw the Starlit Hui evening show which was ok (nothing special but it was free). They place mats on the ground for you to sit on during the show. It's not very comfortable. I would not go out of your way to see it if you've seen other Hawaiian performances.
> 
> TIP: Skip the drinks on ice at the beachside lounge called Off the Hook. My pricey cocktail was mostly ice. Either request a frozen drink, soda without ice, or beer.
> 
> Here's a link to my photos - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157629608370877/show/
> 
> Enjoy !!



Very nice photos, thanks.


----------

